# Golf R dials Where can i get my hands on them??!?!?



## BlackPearlGti (Oct 14, 2009)

I want them so bad for my 2010 MKVI GTI!


----------



## Ether951 (Mar 31, 2010)

I want one for my MK4 GTI also. That's so awesome looking.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

search the diy's on Golf mk5 there is a guy that did a led swap inside the cluster and was able to get all of the lights white and blue or any other led color you'd want. its hard to do he says but if you have any soldering ability it didn't look too crazy of a job... i was considering this however i kinda like the red and purplish color 
good luck!


----------



## bmxsic (Apr 9, 2008)

OR theres this guy! 










http://www.fallastarmedia.com/ledproj.htm 

As far as I think i can remember, he is a member on this forum 
and does a few DIY on here.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Those are for mk4 not 5 or 6. I will try to find the other guy. He used smd leds (surface mount diodes)


----------

